# What exactly does Seasoned Wood mean?  I found the answer...



## chvymn99 (Oct 6, 2011)

I found this on Craigslist, here is one interpretation of the meaning.  So splits are just for looks and dry wood is overrated. Enjoy. 

firewood, seasoned,dry,what is seasoned wood? dry? been cut 2 years?--ANSWERS? SEASONED WOOD IS WOOD CUT WHEN SAP,S DOWN --OCT TO MARCH THIS IS THE BEST BURNING WOOD .. WOOD CUT 2 YEARS WILL HAVE GROUND MOISTURE SORRY WOOD . WHEN BUYING WOOD MAKE SURE ITS CUT IN FALL TO EARLY SPRING DO NOT SPLIT BURN ROUNDS THEY PRODUCE MORE HEAT-COALS-HOLD FIRE TWICE AS LONG AS SPLIT FINE WOOD. ALL SPLIT WOOD IS JUST FOR LOOKS . DONT SPEND ALL YOUR TIME STOKING YOUR STOVE . FILL THAT STOVE WITH GOOD ROUNDS IT SHOULD BURN ALL DAY SIT BACK AND ENJOY----BEWARE OF TO DRY WOOD IT COULD BE INFESTED WITH- BORE BEETLE.--CROYPT WORM- TERMITES-- ALSO WOOD ROACHES THIS CAN BE COSTLY CALL MO. FORESTRY FOR MORE INFO


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 6, 2011)

Darn it . . . I don't have seasoned wood . . . 1) I cut in the Summer, Spring and Fall. 2) I burn wood that was cut over three years ago so I guess I'm bound to have too much moisture. 3) I also split the majority of my wood and foolish me did not realize I would not get as much heat . . . I did not realize that split wood is just for looks. 4) I did not realize too dry wood would be full of bugs. 

Darn it . . . I'm doing everything wrong according to this guy.


----------



## Joey (Oct 6, 2011)

Thats some classic craigslist stuff........wonder how many chimney fires that guy has had....


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 6, 2011)

Joey said:
			
		

> Thats some classic craigslist stuff........wonder how many chimney fires that guy has had....



Here I "fixed" the original ad.

firewood, seasoned,dry,what is seasoned wood? dry? been cut 2 years?â€”ANSWERS? SEASONED WOOD IS WOOD CUT WHEN SAP,S DOWNâ€”OCT TO MARCH THIS IS THE BEST BURNING WOOD .. WOOD CUT 2 YEARS WILL HAVE GROUND MOISTURE SORRY WOOD . WHEN BUYING WOOD MAKE SURE ITS CUT IN FALL TO EARLY SPRING DO NOT SPLIT BURN ROUNDS THEY PRODUCE MORE HEAT-COALS-HOLD FIRE TWICE AS LONG AS SPLIT FINE WOOD. ALL SPLIT WOOD IS JUST FOR LOOKS . DONT SPEND ALL YOUR TIME STOKING YOUR STOVE . FILL THAT STOVE WITH GOOD ROUNDS IT SHOULD BURN ALL DAY SIT BACK AND ENJOYâ€”â€”BEWARE OF TO DRY WOOD IT COULD BE INFESTED WITH- BORE BEETLE.â€”CROYPT WORM- TERMITESâ€”ALSO WOOD ROACHES THIS CAN BE COSTLY CALL MO. FORESTRY FOR MORE INFO. ALSO, CHIMBLEY FIRES ARE NORMAL AND GOOD. CHIMBLEY FIRES CLEAN OUT THE KREOSOTE. YOU SHOULD PURPOSEFULLY HAVE A CHIMBLEY FIRE AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH. DO NOT CALL THE FIRE DEPARTMENT FOR YOUR CHIMBLEY FIRE . . . THE FIREFIGHTERS WILL INSIST ON PUTTING OUT THE CHIMBLEY FIRE.


----------



## chvymn99 (Oct 6, 2011)

I know...  Here, I've wasting all my time trying to get 3-4 yrs ahead.  Heck for me to put none split wood in my stove, I'd have to scrounge in only small branches.  Otherwise I'd have no room.

Its craigslist post like this that make me smile at my wood pile.  They must not be members of this forum.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 6, 2011)

LoL, Jake....Chimbley fires...good one.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 6, 2011)

PS, someone should tell Dennis that his 8 year old wood isn't any good 'cause it has bugs, has been split, and wasn't cut at the right time of the year.


----------



## Pagey (Oct 6, 2011)

Please send all fancy, split, no good wood to my hay barn.  Kthxbye.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 6, 2011)

All the time I have wasted splitting my wood. I should just throw those 30" Red Oak rounds right in the stove.


----------



## Pagey (Oct 6, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> All the time I have wasted splitting my wood. I should just throw those 30" Red Oak rounds right in the stove.



Maybe not so much "throw" as "lay gently".


----------



## oldspark (Oct 6, 2011)

That's just sad!


----------



## maplewood (Oct 6, 2011)

SOMETIMES THE MENTALLY CHALLENGED ARE KNOWN TO SHOUT NONSENSE ALL THE TIME.
(WHAT'S THE MATTER - YOUR CAPS KEY STUCK ON?)

But it does make for some fun for us!


----------



## Thistle (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW. If I left all the dead Red/Black Oak & other stuff I cut in the woods that had a few bugs on it I'd be lucky to haul in 1 wheelbarrow load a year.And might as well forget those 20" rounds I found last week too,should've concentrated on 2"-4" toothpicks instead.

I dont waste very much. If its at least 1 1/2" diameter,sound & not spongy,I haul it in.If its hollow but at least 50% solid,that gets cut,split & stacked too.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 6, 2011)

Jake, I've gotta' stop reading your posts.
Almost spit out my afternoon decaf. However, at least I now know how to spell chimbley. %-P 
Guess I shouldn't burn any of the 3 years worth of split firewood I have. Come to think of it, I should stop, cease, and desist the splitting I'm in the middle of......RIGHT NOW!
I can never find these kinds of ads on my local CL, which seems odd,....all things considered.


----------



## Jags (Oct 6, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> LoL, Jake....Chimbley fires...good one.



Thats Jake get'in hit "Pook" on. :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Oct 6, 2011)

Might as well put my own ad on craigslist and try to find some sucker to take away my junk sitting covered up and drying out for the last 2 years and bring me a load of good fresh stuff not split yet and ruined,do you think he will deliver to NY,how much would he charge me to get rid of my junk?I guess that's what I get hanging around here with you guys.


----------



## NH_Wood (Oct 7, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> All the time I have wasted splitting my wood. I should just throw those 30" Red Oak rounds right in the stove.



That's what I was thinking - does this guy only cut small limbs? Cheers!


----------



## bpm44 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll bet that moron sells tops that he has some poor bastard bucking up for him...Splitting takes too much time and doesn't get him any more money... Sandford and Son type outfit does his deliveries if the truck starts...


----------



## richg (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to make sure that I don't split burn rounds. My gloves have been catching fire for years and I couldn't figure out why.


----------



## wannabegreener (Oct 8, 2011)

Since Dennis probably has some of the most wood here, I think we we should all go over there to try and help him out.  I wonder if we can put his splits back together so he has rounds?  Maybe we can save his wood.

I can't believe I sent all summer splitting my 17" plus diameter rounds.  I'm not sure how I would have put them I'm my insert though.  Maybe I should have just given the big stuff away.  I'll remember that the next time.


----------

